# Neue GraKa: 350€



## cooldine (17. Dezember 2011)

*Neue GraKa: 350€*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würd mir gerne zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen und meine alte HD4870x2 ablösen, da sie schon langsam schwächelt.
Ich habe etwa +- 350€ zur Verfügung und würde gerne wissen, was die Bestmögliche für diesen Preis wäre.
Eigentlich würde ich eher zu AMD tendieren, da ich mich da am besten mit den Treibern auskenne, eine NVidia würde es aber auch tun.

Mein bisheriges System:
Asus P67 Extreme4
Intel Core i5 2500k
Corsair 8GB Ram
Corsair 650 Watt Netzteil (falls ich ein Neues brauch, sagts bitte)

mfG cooldine

P.S. es soll ja im 2. Quartal 2012 die neue HD7000er-Serie von AMD rauskommen, lohnt es sich darauf zu warten?


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn dus noch aushältst, dann würde ich noch warten. 
Die HD 4870 X2 ist ja noch relativ schnell, also würde ich auf die 7000er-Serie warten.
Am Anfang werden die halt noch einen sehr hohen Preis haben...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Also, da würd ich erstmal nur eine 6950 für ca 190€ nehmen, mehr lohnt sich nicht. Wobei vielleicht selbst die nur wenig besser als eine 4870x2 ist - bei welchen SPielen reicht die denn nicht? ^^

Eine Nvidia GTx 570 wäre schneller als die 6950, aber auch "nur" ca 10-15%, kostet aber direkt 80-90€ mehr. Für 350€ kriegst Du auch keine bessere Karte, nur zB eine besonders leise GTX 570 oder so.


Oder: zwei AMD 6870 im Crossfire betreiben. Das wäre sogar schneller als eine GTX 580.


----------



## shooot3r (17. Dezember 2011)

ja in den benchmarks waren meine zwei 6870er auch besser, ca 1200 punkte besser in 3dmark11 als ne gtx 580 . bei bf3 war es auf ultra aber teilweise am ruckeln, mit der gtx 580 lief es flüssig.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

meinat du vielleicht die microruckler?


----------



## cooldine (17. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Anno 2070 muss ich auf niedrig-mittleren und BF3 auf niedriegsten Einstellung spielen um eine halbwegs gute Framerate zu erreichen (~30 FPS). Skyrim läuft grad noch so auf Hohen, Dirt3 gar nicht (Grafikfehler), neuere Spiele mit guter/Top-Grafik kann ich fast garnicht mehr spielen. Treiber, falls die überhaupt mal gehen, bringen kaum noch welche Besserungen in der Performance. Dann gibts ja noch die Mikroruckler (Anno 2070, Crysis, z.T. auch BF3 und BF: BC2) und Grafikprobleme mit diversen älteren Spielen (Anno 1503, BF 2)

Also ingesamt war die HD4870x2 nur ihre ersten 1 1/2 Jahre wirklich gut, und seit einem Jahr hab ich das gefühl, dass sie immer schlechter und langsamer wird, insgesamt habe ich sie jetzt fast 3 Jahre am laufen, was eigentlich eine gute Lebenszeit für ne Highend-Graka ist, wie ich denke.

Das mit der HD7000er-Serie ist es so ne Sache, kommt da irgendetwas Weltbewegendes? Oder wirds so ein Reinfall wie die neuen Bulldozer-Prozessoren...
Ich denke mal nicht, dass Spielegrafik in den nächsten Jahren noch Quantensprünge machen wird, da wir ja schon langsam technich und physikalisch begrenzt werden bei Mikroprozessoren, und so weit fehlt es zur Fotorealistik nun mal auch wieder nicht, wie vor 10 Jahren zum Beispiel, meiner Meinung nach.

Was ich auf keinen Fall wieder will, ist eine überteuerte High-End Grafikkarte die nach 2 Jahren eben nicht mehr High-End ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2011)

Also, vielleicht musst Du nur mal Deinen PC generalüberholen - ich spiele zB Anno 2070 mit meiner AMD 6870 locker auf maximalen Details, und die ist meines Wissens nicht schon besser als die 4870x2 ^^  

Mehr als eine GTX 570 wäre aber echt unsinnig, weil Du selbst da für den Mehrpreis nicht viel Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur 6950 / GTX 560 Ti bekommst.


----------



## cooldine (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mein PC erst vor kurzem Generalüberholt;
AMD Phenom II x4 940BE -> Intel Core i5 2500k 
4GB Ram -> 8GB Ram
Gigabyte MA770-UD3 -> Asus P67 Extreme4

oder meinst du ich hab schlecht "generalüberholt"? 

Die HD4870x2 ist/war, für mich jedenfalls, zu unausgereift, war ja schließlich einer der ersten x2 Karten, und ich Idiot bin damals nach dem Ranking gegangen. Aber naja, man wird ja immer hinterher schlauer^^

Die große Frage ist nur ob ich jetzt zugreifen oder auf die 7000er warten soll...


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2011)

Hui, im Ranking auf THG steht die "HD4870X2" direkt neben der "HD6970" und gegenüber "GTX480" und "GTX570".
Scheint ein massives Treiberproblem zu sein, rein nach der Liste wäre ein Umstieg auf eine Singlekarte ein Rückschritt... 

Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass warten notwendig ist (hab aber keine magische Miesmuschel, die ich fragen kann).

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, haben Grafikkarten eine Lebensdauer von vlt. maximal 2 Jahren, bevor du schon wieder auf ein aktuelleres Modell schielst (auch wenn die Leistung noch dicke ausreicht ). 
Wer ein zukunftssicheres System will, soll eine Konsole kaufen. Denn bis zu ihrem Lebensende läuft garantiert jedes Spiel drauf!

Kauf dir entweder eine günstige "GTX 560 Ti" oder einer "HD6950". Beide Karten kosten um die 200€ herum, bieten auch recht viel Leistung für die kommenden Spiele.
Kauf eine Karte, bau sie ein und habe Spaß, solange es eben geht. Verfolge in Ruhe die Einführung der neuen Grafikkartengeneration, die ohnehin mit den überteuerten Flaggschiffen anfängt. Warte gemütlich, bis sich die Preise dem Markt anpassen. 
Und wenn ein, vlt schon chiprevidiertes, Mainstreammodell herauskommt, dass die ab 1.5 bis 2-fache Leistung deiner momentanen Karte hat und etwa 160€ kostet, na, dann schlägst du wieder zu.

So hast du in vier Jahren für 350€ (abzüglich Verkauf der ersten Karte) 2x2 Jahre lang Spaß gehabt, als für 350€ nur drei Jahre...


----------



## cooldine (17. Dezember 2011)

Es ist kein massives Treiberproblem, sondern eher ein Unermessliches.
So ziemlich alle Treiber die nach November '10  funktionieren garnicht mehr auf meiner Graka, sodass ich vom ATI-Support einen Spezial-Treiber bekam, der nun über 1 Jahr alt ist. Wie es anderen HD4870x2-Besitzern da draussen geht, weiß ich nicht, es scheint so, dass nicht so viele so dumm waren wie ich, sie zu kaufen, undzwar dazu noch für schlappe 420€ .
Weil wenn ich wenigsten jemanden kennen würde, der die gleiche Grafikkarte hat, dann könnt ich feststellen ob das Problem nur bei mir oder auch anderen vorliegt.
Man kann auch noch so gute Hardware haben,wenn die Software schlecht programmiert ist, wird sie nie die volle Leistung bringen können.

Ahja, wenn ich mir die HD6950 kaufen würde, bräuchte ich ein neues 700W-Netzteil 
(das Derzeitige hat nen "leichten" Brandschaden" ), kennt vielleicht jemand ein Gutes?
Und das Kabel zum Mainboard müsste 8-Polig sein...


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2011)

Eine HD6950 soll es werden? Empfehlenswert ist, wenn dich das Design nicht stört, die "HIS 6950 IceQ X 2GB".
Flotte und leise Karte. 

Echte 700W müssen es aber nicht sein, wenn du nur eine HD6950 verwendest. Das sind lediglich Sicherheitsangaben seitens des Herstellers, damit Leute mit billigen Netzteilen (die nominell 700W haben) ja nicht zu wenig haben.

A la,  wenn du Guacamole hast und Tortilla Chips dazu möchtest, musst du mindestens 700g Billigchips kaufen, weil ein Drittel davon vlt Brösel sind. Wenn du Tortilla Chips eines Markenhestellers kaufst, reicht dann schon eine 500g Tüte. 

In diesem Sinne sollte das "Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520" eigentlich völlig ausreichen. Und es hat auch einen 8-pin 12V ATX Stecker.


----------



## shooot3r (18. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> meinat du vielleicht die microruckler?


 

ob das mircroruckler waren glaube ich nicht, denn auf hoch lief sie mit ca 80 fps super.

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (18. Dezember 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Es ist kein massives Treiberproblem, sondern eher ein Unermessliches.
> So ziemlich alle Treiber die nach November '10  funktionieren garnicht mehr auf meiner Graka, sodass ich vom ATI-Support einen Spezial-Treiber bekam, der nun über 1 Jahr alt ist. Wie es anderen HD4870x2-Besitzern da draussen geht, weiß ich nicht, es scheint so, dass nicht so viele so dumm waren wie ich, sie zu kaufen, undzwar dazu noch für schlappe 420€ .
> Weil wenn ich wenigsten jemanden kennen würde, der die gleiche Grafikkarte hat, dann könnt ich feststellen ob das Problem nur bei mir oder auch anderen vorliegt.
> Man kann auch noch so gute Hardware haben,wenn die Software schlecht programmiert ist, wird sie nie die volle Leistung bringen können.
> ...



wenn dien mainboard nur so einen 8 pin stekcer am board hat, kannst du trotzdem einen mit 4 pin da reinstecken, hatte mal ein asrock board, da ging das.

mfg


----------



## cooldine (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß schon dass Billignetzteile leistungtechnisch so hochwertig sind wie Solartaschenlampen bei Nacht.
Wobei ich anstatt Guacamole (ich mag Avocados einfach net) eher zu einer Käße- oder Chilli-/Tomatensauce tendieren würde...

Ich denke einfach das ich mit einem 700W-Markennetzteil (Be quiet, Corsair, Xilence... keine Ahnung welche Marke jetzt gut ist) besser drann bin, da ich ein 200mm Seitnlüfter und 4 Gehäuselüfter und dazu noch massig USB-Geräte angesteckt habe, auch wenn des letztenendlich nicht viel ausmacht, aber wer weiß, vielleicht kauf ich mir mal eine zweite Graka im Crossfire/SLI-Verbund oder will einen Teilchenbeschleuniger anschliessen . 

Die meisten NT's, die ich hatte waren durchaus langlebig, bis zu 7 Jahre...
Also ein Hunderter wäre mir fürn 700W-NT schon recht.


----------



## cooldine (18. Dezember 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> wenn dien mainboard nur so einen 8 pin stekcer am board hat, kannst du trotzdem einen mit 4 pin da reinstecken, hatte mal ein asrock board, da ging das.
> mfg


 
Ja, und dadurch, das ich nur den einen 4-Pin-Stecker in einen 8-Pin-Slot gesteckt habe, musste mein altes Mainboard einen leichten "Brandschaden" erleiden, da es zu einer Überlastung, und somit zur Hitzteentwicklung und letztendlich zum Durchschmelzen des Mainboards kam, ich glaub ich hab noch nie etwas Schöneres und Traurigeres zugleich gesehen


----------



## svd (18. Dezember 2011)

Ach so, na dann... pff, such dir einfach ein schönes Netzteil raus. Da hätten wir zB:


Antec TruePower New TP-750
Corsair Professional Series HX650W
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX750M
Cougar 700CMX
Enermax LibertyECO II 720W
OZC ZT Series 750W
 Seasonic M12II-650 Bronze
...


----------

